# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 > سوال: آموزش fastreport در VB6

## Mohsen0025

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشدی خدمت همه اساتید محترم.
دوستان و عزیزان اگه همت کنن یه آموزش یا کتاب در مورد برنامه FastReport قرار بدن تا یه کم آشنا بشیم با این برنامه! از همون ابتدایی تا ...   خیلی خیلی ممنونم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
فعلا مثالهاي خودش رو ببينيد خيلي خوبه چون از ساده تا پيشرفته داره.

----------


## Mohsen0025

درود بر شما
میخوام ببینم چطور از VB6 با fastreport ارتباط برقرار می شه ؟
یعد fastreport چطوری باید تنظیمش کنیم و از این قبایل چیزا !
تشکر

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
گفتم كه، نمونه مثالهاي خودش رو ببينيد، با زبانهاي مختلف از جمله VB6 مثال داره، به پوشه نصبش پوشه Example مراجعه كنيد

----------


## isaac23

خوب یه مثال براش بزنید ما هم استفاده کنیم من مثال هایی که گفتید رو چک کردم ولی اصلا متوجه نشدم ممنون میشم خودتون یه مثال کوچیک بزنید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
این یک نمونه مثال خیلی ساده که فیلتر رکوردها و تغییر تنظیمات هم توش انجام شده

----------


## h1and1saman

دوستان اگه بشه آموزشی بزارید خیلی خوب میشه متاسفانه هر کی هرجا سوال پرسیده جواب دادن مثالهای خودشو ببینید اگه امکان داره اموزش بزارید یا سورسی دارید بزارید تا من مبتدی شاید از رو مثالهای خودش متوجه نشم.و شاید دوستان دیگر هم آموزش هایی مثل طریق های اتصال و کلیات گزارش گیری اگه کسی بلده ثواب داره دریغ نکنه :چشمک: ممنون از دوستان

----------


## hrj1981

با سلام و عرض ادب
دوستان کسی میتونه من رو راهنمایی کنه چه جوری میشه تو فست ریپورت یک عدد رو داخل داخل دو تا پرانتز انداخت ، مثل سود (زیان) ، یعنی اگرعدد سود بود بدون پرانتز و اگر زیان بود داخل دو تا پرانتز بیفته ، منکه هر چی تلاش کردم فقط پرانتز رو یکطرف انداخت

----------


## isaac23

این سود و زیان داخل خود وی بی بدست میاری یا داخل فست ریپورت.

یعنی چطوری بگم .اطلاعات رو جایی نمایش میده بعد میخای توی فست ریپورت نشون بدی یا نه مستقیم سود و زیان رو میخای توی فست ریپورت محاسبه کنه بعد نشون بده ؟

----------


## vbhamed

> با سلام و عرض ادب
> دوستان کسی میتونه من رو راهنمایی کنه چه جوری میشه تو فست ریپورت یک عدد رو داخل داخل دو تا پرانتز انداخت ، مثل سود (زیان) ، یعنی اگرعدد سود بود بدون پرانتز و اگر زیان بود داخل دو تا پرانتز بیفته ، منکه هر چی تلاش کردم فقط پرانتز رو یکطرف انداخت


سلام
احتمالا مشکل شما تو RightToLeft بودن یا نبودن عبارت هست ولی در کل بهتره محاسبات و پردازش رشته رو داخل برنامه انجام بدید

----------

